# 2018/19 Breeding season



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

Just got home from visiting family over Christmas, obviously first task is check the snakes and my 2018/19 breeding season is well under way. 

Female Hypo Blood I think has now ovulated, just caught the tail end but she’s now happily sat curled up on the heat 










After a couple of months pairings my male banana het pied has finally got the idea. 










Male GHI Mojave has upped his game this season and is locking a female super pastel orange ghost within minutes of going in now. 










If I get healthy viable offspring from all 3 I’ll be absolutely buzzing, a little help from the odds gods and I’ll be over the moon. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

Good luck 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whosthedaddy2 (Oct 24, 2016)

For me I have a few pairings I want to do; Eastern hognose and attempt to be one of the first or at least few that have managed to do this in the UK. The other pairings will hopefully be my arctic Western Hognose snakes (Arctic Conda to Arctic Superconda) if they are up to size by the middle of the year.

I might throw another pairing together depending on whether I want to prove out or add to my existing genes but am conscious about shifting hets and excess snakes so will be limiting clutch sizes for any eggs that are laid to reduce this.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Whosthedaddy2 said:


> For me I have a few pairings I want to do; Eastern hognose and attempt to be one of the first or at least few that have managed to do this in the UK. The other pairings will hopefully be my arctic Western Hognose snakes (Arctic Conda to Arctic Superconda) if they are up to size by the middle of the year.
> 
> I might throw another pairing together depending on whether I want to prove out or add to my existing genes but am conscious about shifting hets and excess snakes so will be limiting clutch sizes for any eggs that are laid to reduce this.


If you do breed your platyrhinus I'm fairly sure you will be the first in the UK to achieve this. 
Having a UK breeding first is a great feeling. 
I was the first to breed Mexican hogs in the UK but sadly they seem to have virtually vanished. 
People didn't seem to understand that they are a species distinct from western hogs. 
Fingers crossed for you, I really hope you do manage to successfully breed them, they are a stunning species.


----------



## Esiuol (May 19, 2014)

My planned pairings - expecting zero hatchlings.

Boiga multomaculata
Psammodynastes pulverulentus
Heterodon simus

May or may not pair my kennerlyi - would like to see what hatchlings my 'pink' male would produce and keep a pair back but if the others take, I'll have plenty to keep me busy.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

I paired up my animals on Christmas Day and have already witnessed locks from the following:


Toffee x 100% Het. Toffee Royal Python
Reduced Pattern x 100% Het. (?) Reduced Pattern Royal Python
Sumatran Python x Sumatran Python


Decided not to pair up the Angolan Pythons this season in favour of doing so hopefully, in 2020.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

I paired my royals (lesser platinum and lesser pastel) on saturday (29/12) and so far only a little tail wagging, no locks observed.

Hopefully this season she will go on to ovulate and produce eggs as nothing came of all the locks I observed last season.....

Still hoping to get that elusive BEL


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

Well looks like my hypo NIC and hypo harlequin have done the job ,she's gone into shed this morning, there's a fair lump saying she's not ate for a couple of weeks so will get some smaller food after her shed









Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctenosaura95 (Jun 16, 2019)

Do you still work with Psammodynastes pulverulentus by any chance or know who does ?


----------



## richardhind (May 18, 2016)

Ctenosaura95 said:


> Do you still work with Psammodynastes pulverulentus by any chance or know who does ?


No sorry I've never worked with these and I dont know anyone who has

Sent from my SM-S908B using Tapatalk


----------

